# is lenovo g580 a nice product???



## kabir045ait (Aug 9, 2012)

hey guys , i m looking for a *core-i5(3rd gen)* laptop *under 40k*. After going through different sites, i decided to go for lenovo g580. But i m not sure about it's build quality, heating issues(if any) & post sales-services of lenovo(as this is my first time with lenovo).

So can u guys provide some valuable info about these issues or suggest some other laptop(if lenovo g580 is not that good) within same price basket(with core-i5 ofcourse).


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 11, 2012)

Have a look at Dell 14R/15R, it will cost you around 43k.
For more info have a look at dell India website.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 11, 2012)

if you are not sure about the quality then why bother to look at it!!! choose a dell or hp....


----------



## mailshobhon (Aug 28, 2012)

g580 is available for 32k in bangalore you can go for it as graphics card can be installed in g580


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 28, 2012)

mailshobhon said:


> g580 is available for 32k in bangalore you can go for it as graphics card can be installed in g580



sure about this? If so it'll be really great!!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 28, 2012)

> you can go for it as graphics card can be installed in g580


I never heard such thing is possible in a laptop.
Are sure about it?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I never heard such thing is possible in a laptop.
> Are sure about it?



yeah same here never heard we could change the gpu in laptops!! i guess in only some rare ones we can!


----------



## rider (Aug 28, 2012)

is that comes with thunderbolt port so that it can attach external GPU?


----------



## vishal12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Heard that Lenovo G580 has overheating issues, d display keeps on turning off because of overheating.


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

@ vishal12
I have a g580.It is used for more than 16 hours a day.I have not noticed any heating issue.The build quality is good.
The thing is at around 32-33k it comes with i5 3rd gen,usb3.0 ports and 4GB ram which no other laptop comes with as of now.

There is nothing like a graphic card can be added to it.Adding a graphic card even to an alienware requires compatible heatsinks and modifications.Moreover mobile graphic cards are not available in India. 



As always only 2 things should concern us
1.The specs and build quality of the product
2.Service in your region.

The brand doesn't matter,the product does.


----------



## kabir045ait (Sep 3, 2012)

thank u all for ur valuable suggestions. i was looking for someone who is using the product g580 & hence _thank u very much_ vkl for sharing ur views.


----------

